# Occasional cough



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear has been getting the occasional cough (in the past two weeks). It sounds a bit like a hack. He only does it once (not repeated coughing) and it only happens when he is either very excited or pulling on the lead. Is this cause for concern? It sounds like it is just from excitement or him choking himself from pulling, but I don't want to be the bad owner who doesn't go to the vet when something really is wrong.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It could be his throat is irritated from pulling on his collar - I would get a harness and switch to walking him on that for a while and see if the coughing subsides


----------

